# Looking to buy a Toro but is the front too light ?



## bradb (Jan 9, 2017)

Im looking at the 1028.

My concern is the lightness of the front. Will the front not lift going through the snow. In particular, the end of the driveway with heavy dense snow?


Do people add weight?
Do people lift up on the arms to keep the front down or is this not an issue???


I really like the easy of use and balance of 1028. Also looking at Ariens Hydro Pro 28


Appreciate the feedback


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I am sure you will like the 1028, almost the same as my 1128. I did add a small weight to my blower. But that was for the heavy snow off the garage roof. Here is a review I did a few years ago.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-reviews/30153-toro-1128-power-max.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...t-weight-new-1128-oxe-power-max-hd-today.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-fancy-new-shoes-toro-1128-oxe-power-max.html
In this link one can see the snow off the garage roof that was causing me problems.


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Lifting on drifts is more a problem with going too fast than weight but I agree weight biased toward the front does help. Toro sells a hefty 40lb chunk of steel that bolts on the front if you want to make it feel like an Ariens.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I have the 928 HD, same blower, 1 HP less. 
I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF bradb

If you had a problem you could add weight but they do pretty good as is. If you have some maintenance skills you could also hunt for a used PowerShift as the axle moves and can move the center of gravity of the machine back so the front has more weight on it.


----------



## Eafoxjr (Feb 24, 2016)

No problems with the HD 826.


----------



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

I have an 1028 LXE that I have add 13-15 lbs to the top of the bucket. I like the extra weight, the front is really light. I also have an Ariens Pro with cab which I have added 13-15 lbs and like it. I have another Ariens Deluxe that I added 10 lbs and removed it. I would try a weight and see what you think.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

This may be of interest to you as you can see what I did. If I remember correct it was around 10 lbs. works great for me.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/68882-toro-weight-kit-dimensions.html


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

SnoThro said:


> Lifting on drifts is more a problem with going too fast than weight but I agree weight biased toward the front does help. Toro sells a hefty 40lb chunk of steel that bolts on the front if you want to make it feel like an Ariens.


Actually, this year the Ariens blowers feel a bit more like a Toro.

As you probably already know (lots of discussions on the forum), Ariens moved the auger closer to the axel, in order to improve the performance of Autoturn.

As a result, this years' Ariens (at least, the Deluxe and Platinum series) feel more "center balanced". They're still heavier than Toro, but easier to manage than previous years' models.

In terms of "riding up" on the drifts and EOD gunk, I haven't had any issues with my new Platinum 24. 

As you've indicated, if you don't rush it, the machine will do the work. I usually leave the machine in 1st gear when attacking a mountain of slop.


----------

